# Asus P5LD2 ACPI



## bsd5543 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all,

since upgrading to FreeBSD 7.2 my system doesn't power off anymore.

Last message on screen is powering off using ACPI and then I have to press manually the power off button.

Any idea what to do about that?

These are my sysctl settings:


```
debug.acpi.suspend_bounce: 0
debug.acpi.do_powerstate: 1
debug.acpi.acpi_ca_version: 20070320
debug.acpi.ec.timeout: 750
debug.acpi.ec.polled: 0
debug.acpi.ec.burst: 0
debug.acpi.batt.batt_sleep_ms: 0
debug.acpi.semaphore_debug: 0
debug.acpi.resume_beep: 0
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S1 S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
machdep.acpi_timer_freq: 3579545
machdep.acpi_root: 1027232
dev.acpi.0.%desc: A_M_I_ OEMRSDT
dev.acpi.0.%driver: acpi
dev.acpi.0.%parent: nexus0
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.MCH_
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=10
dev.acpi_sysresource.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.SIOR
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=46
dev.acpi_sysresource.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.RMSC
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=16
dev.acpi_sysresource.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.OMSC
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=0
dev.acpi_sysresource.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%location: handle=\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C02 _UID=17
dev.acpi_sysresource.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%desc: System Resource
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%driver: acpi_sysresource
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%location: handle=\_SB_.RMEM
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C01 _UID=1
dev.acpi_sysresource.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_timer.0.%desc: 24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz
dev.acpi_timer.0.%driver: acpi_timer
dev.acpi_timer.0.%location: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%pnpinfo: unknown
dev.acpi_timer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.2.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.3.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.4.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.5.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.6.%parent: acpi0
dev.pci_link.7.%parent: acpi0
dev.pcib.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_button.0.%desc: Power Button
dev.acpi_button.0.%driver: acpi_button
dev.acpi_button.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.PWRB
dev.acpi_button.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=PNP0C0C _UID=170
dev.acpi_button.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atpic.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.atdma.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.attimer.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.npxisa.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.sio.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.1.%parent: acpi0
dev.acpi_perf.0.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.0.%parent: cpu0
dev.acpi_perf.1.%driver: acpi_perf
dev.acpi_perf.1.%parent: cpu1
```


----------

